# Gildenzusammenschluss Auf Thrall



## Hándo (30. August 2006)

suche gilde für zusammenschluss auf thrall  


Hallo wir die gilde Blood Street Elite auf dem server thrall wollen gerne einen gildenzusammenschluss mit einer anderen kleineren Gilde die bereit dazu ist sich mit uns zusammenzutun. Da mann bekantlich nur gemeinsam stark ist und große raiden planen kann usw. 


zu unserer gilde: 
wir sind 68 member haben einnige 60er letzter stand 7. 
unser durchschnittslevel ist 30 - 60. 

wer interesse hat sich mit uns zusammenzuschliesen kann sich gerne melden unter http://www.bloodstreetelite.de.vu 
oder ingame (Handó) wie es gefällt :-)


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

/push


----------

